# Help with Inpatient Psychiatric Consultation Coding



## marianstime (Apr 30, 2010)

On an inpatient basis: a psychiatrist consults a patient for "mental status and psychiatric diagnosis" evaluation.  The very next day, a psychiatrist from same group, same TIN, does a consultation for "mental competency".  Can there be TWO consults on an inpatient basis for same group same specialty within that close of a time frame - same hospital stay?  Please help


----------



## 1071471 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Only one consultation per admission*

CPT states that only one consultation should be reported by a consultant per admission. I would think that two physicians in the same group would be considered one consultant.


----------



## marianstime (May 3, 2010)

*Inpatient Consults*

I agree and that is what was agreed upon by other coder who looked at it.  However, it is being argued the fact by a CCS that you can re-consult for a different reason.  On 12-28-09 the consultation was for "Mental Status".  The consult on 12-29-09 was for "Competency for Decision Making".  However, the same diagnosis was used for both consults.  This would make it non-complaint -correct?


----------

